
The iPhone Tab Bar - gulbrandr
http://www.significantpixels.com/2011/04/04/the-iphone-tab-bar/
======
news-yc
When working on news:yc, I first used a standard, Apple-style, navigation
inside tab bar structure. The logic, I guess, is that it allowed access to the
tabs anywhere in the app, not only at the top level.

However, when testing the app, I found this was rarely useful in practice, and
completely not worth stealing the bottom pixels of the screen where a real
toolbar could go. So I switched to Twitter for iPhone style, with the
navigation bar as the "top level" element and the tab bar shown only at the
root level.

Might not work for all apps, but I think Apple should try to suggest that
structure as well, since it does make more sense than their "tab bar always
visible" design for at least some apps.

~~~
rimantas
I'd actually recommend to go through Apple's HIG before trying do things
differently. I've tried news:yc but was not happy with it's UI :(

~~~
Zev
Agreed. I tried news:yc out for the first time yesterday and wound up deleting
the app pretty quickly. The toolbar at the bottom was probably the biggest
thing other I didn't like. It just felt wrong.

~~~
news-yc
I can't fix it without any help: I want to make something that's a pleasure to
use. If you have improvements or even just issues with the choices I've made,
could you submit an issue so I can fix them?

~~~
Zev
I'll reinstall on the simulator and make a few notes for you later today.

------
mrcharles
I will likely lose a few points for this, but I accept it because it needs to
be said. If you are going to write a big article, please have someone with a
good grasp of grammar proof read it before you publish.

This article has a lot of good points, but it's much harder to take seriously
when it sounds like it was written by someone who didn't pay enough attention
in English class. Yes, I realize there's a good chance that this person is a
non-native English speaker, but if you want to be taken seriously, that's not
really an excuse.

I will leave you with this: [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/02/how-to-
write-withou...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/02/how-to-write-
without-writing.html)

~~~
ugh
So, where do you get the impression that the author wants to be taken
seriously by people who are easily offended?

This looks to me like a typical personal blog where a non-native speaker
jotted down his notes about a certain topic. The text is perfectly
understandable and the grammar mistakes are harmless. Take it or leave it.

~~~
joebadmo
I don't see anything in the GP about being offended. And I totally agree; I
automatically and almost unconsciously take an article less seriously if it's
got glaring and common errors.

I also disagree with your characterization of the amount of work that went
into the blog post. From the number of screenshot examples and the overall
structure of the piece, it looks to me like the result of a significant amount
of work.

That said, direct feedback (like through the links provided at the bottom of
the article) is probably a better way to let the author know about (and
correct) the mistakes than a comment on HN.

~~~
joelanman
I like Stephen Fry's take on grammar and 'correctness':

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7E-aoXLZGY>

------
ctide
I'm surprised he doesn't mention anything about text inputs barely above the
tab bar. The Google Voice app does this, and it's painful to consistently
accidentally switch to one of the other tabs when trying to respond to a text
message.

------
headShrinker
This Article point out exactly the problems I experience with Android
software. I am glad developers are point on thought in to details like this.
UI continuity is really important. It's not 'fascism', it continues the
illusion of intuitive-ness.
(<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2272575,00.asp>)

